
Crafting Interpreters - tosh
http://www.craftinginterpreters.com/contents.html
======
stefs
META

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=craftinginterpreters....](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=craftinginterpreters.com)

days: 0, 12, 38, 47, 47, then months: 3, 4, 5, 6, 6, 8, 9, 11, ...

it's a great resource and i prefer submissions like this instead of, say,
interesting but only tangentially unrelated articles about "Yankees Who
Brought Science to the BBQ World (wsj.com)". and there are always new members
who have never seen the submission before.

but still. every 2-3 weeks.

~~~
dEnigma
For what it's worth I have never seen this before and am certainly happy that
it got posted again. It's not like your Hacker News experience gets massively
influenced by a story being reposted every couple of weeks.

~~~
jolmg
I agree. As someone who visits HN practically every day, I had never seen this
before, and the book seems very interesting. The chapters seem hefty enough to
warrant a post as they come out. Also, it's not one person that keeps
reposting, but different people posting.

